# Illegal trafficking routes for exotics



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

Hello all, 
This is a good read.. 

Wildlife Extra News - Pet buyers beware

be sure to click on the green highlighted areas (in paragraph six)!!.. 

Peter Keane


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

I generally agree with Traffic, but I never trust news sources with this info. Read carefully.



Peter Keane said:


> Hello all,
> This is a good read..
> 
> Wildlife Extra News - Pet buyers beware
> ...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

The dendrobatid information isn't new and has been discussed on here several times. For those interested here is the original paper The role of Asia in the global trade in CITES II-listed poison arrow frogs: hopping from Kazakhstan to Lebanon to Thailand and beyond - Springer 

Ed


----------

